# I need help to decide if i should continue my series...



## horsewriter9 (May 5, 2010)

Ok so i've been writing this series for fun and on my own for awhile, but i've come to realize maybe some things shouldnt happen in a story and i should take a different approach or go down a different path.

My first issue is that later in the series a few people leave (all for the good of the story-to push it forward) like they get different opportunities, they realize horses arent for them, etc. but they all kinda leave within a book or two between each other. how should i go about changing this or do you think it'd be ok to leave it?

Also another problem is i've been writing my book series for a couple years and then i just got into heartland and some of the relationships in that show (not the books) are somewhat whats happening in mine. like a boy has to work on the farm because he's on probation, him and the main girl fall in love and he leaves (but comes back) due to a run in with a father, but mine is a step father so mine still has my own twist on it, but i still want it to be really original ya knw? 

Also they start showing in A circuit show jumping and i know nothing about the lingo..can someone help me, fill me in on what i should know. i'm not into show jumping but i would like to traverse into that in my books.


So far these are the only problems i've run into but if i think of more you know i'll be posting it-thanks in advance!!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sure you would get very in depth responses about plot etc. if you join a writers forum.
As far as the A-Circuit lingo..
most writers do lots of research before writing their books, so that they are accurate and correct. So just do your research..I don't know where you live but spend some time at a hunter shows and you will learn the "lingo". But also read books etc..


----------



## horsewriter9 (May 5, 2010)

yeah... i wanted opinions from other people who write horse books which is why i came here... so really your post didnt help me at all. it'd help if you didnt say anything actually. plus i'm doing research, but if you knew anything about researching for books you know you should talk to people. this is obviously not my only outlet for my book. just looking for simple help.


----------



## horsewriter9 (May 5, 2010)

Can someone actually help me?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I think a few people leaving isn't an issue, if it fits in with your story and how it goes.. I'm no expert in writing stories or anything (mgarzon is a real author and she's been helping me with my little fun stories  ) but whattheheck right, I guess I could give you some suggestions  
Show jumping...well I jump Cheyenne sometimes, and I'm going into my first jumping show on Saturday, if you have questions I MIGHT be able to answer them  Show jumping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that's just a link on showjumping from wikipedia that I found, not sure if it answers some of your questions or not... I know some people who do hunter and stuff like that (a type of jumping), but I don't know their exact usernames...I'll find out for you  Hope any of this helps...probably doesn't, but if you have questions ask me and I'll give you what I've got  haha


----------

